# The promised stacked photos of the kids



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Please keep in mind this is done on an upside down laundry basket! I gave poor Tabatha from NOLA Poodles mild heart failure as she though some of the butts we higher than their shoulders! Hahahaha! I will only show you the good pics because some of these little monkeys cooperated beautifully, and some were total stinkpots! They are gorgeous!!

Bucky






Ocean





Royal





Maizie





John Deere


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More of the stacked nuggets

Pearl





Fred





Rosee


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well I know nothing whatsoever about confirmation so cannot tell what is good and what's not BUT.... go FRED!!

They all look simply gorgeous to me!!! :faint: 

PS - love the ones behind you (with Fred) playing / reading the literature!! LOL


----------



## the big E (Jul 5, 2014)

They are so cute!!!!!!!! Love the color.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these. Very impressive! Are you and Tabatha each keeping one? I bet you have some very anxious and eager families awaiting these little lovelies. The various shades of color of so cool!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love that Bucky........and Pearl is on my 'favorite' list too! Hahaha!!!! I don't know how you're going to decide the 'keepers'!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quossum said:


> Thanks for sharing these. Very impressive! Are you and Tabatha each keeping one? I bet you have some very anxious and eager families awaiting these little lovelies. The various shades of color of so cool!


Thank you! Yes, Tabatha chose her girl yesterday, and I am going to co-own Bucky and Ocean and either Pearl or Rosee. There is something very exciting in the works right now for the girl I am co-owning, and if it all goes as I hope I will tell you then. I told everyone today who they are getting, and we do have a lot of ecstatic parents to be doing the happy dance today.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What beautiful babies!! Best wishes!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

WOW! They are gorgeous. You should be very, very proud.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

John Deere is the cutest name for a male poodle!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness they are such angels. Such a beautiful bunch of kidlets. They are going to grow into some stunning men and ladies, that is for certain! Thanks for sharing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I love john Deere!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Ocean caught my eye...but they are all gorgeous!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are all wonderful! I would find it tough to choose. For picking Lily it was a black girl, so not much to think about in looks, but this bunch is such a rainbow that throws a whole other dimension onto the choosing problem.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

All of the boys have been designated to their new families. I called everyone yesterday to tell them which baby would be theirs, and everyone is tickled. Marialydia, a member here, is going to be new Mommy to John Deere!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I like John Deere and Rosie, but you can't tell too much from a photograph, especially ones on the back of a laundry basket! LOL. You silly goose, Arreau. You see their faces and watch them move. You know who's put together well and who to choose. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Tabatha was here on Sunday and another breeder friend Shawn Copley came and we spent quite a bit of time going over all the puppies, with Tabatha sharing her knowledge and showing us the finer points of evaluating. The wonderful news is Tabatha feels four of the babies would be an easy AKC finish- Bucky, Ocean, Pearl and Rosee. I am tickled beyond belief! That is a good percentage (50%) for a BLACK litter. I took quite a few photos of the evaluation and will post an album in the next few days. Tabatha chose her baby (Maizie) and we met part way today to hand her off to her New Orleans Mommy. I shed a goodly number of tears stroking her little head on the way and having my heart hurting while saying goodbye. But, the consensus is that they are a lovely crew, worthy of some major pride and boasting.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww...they're really pretty and very adorable. Glad you're getting them all figured out. Nice photos, even if they were done on an upside down laundry basket. lol. :act-up:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

These photos are wonderful! Kudos to you for getting them all upright on a laundry basket!

I am laughing and loving the last photo with the pup in the background looking like he is reading!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing the pics a info it's great to hear about the processfrom the breeder and show ring point of view. You produced some amazing and bbeautiful pups I can't even choose a favorite! Thanks again. 
Dan


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

They look incredible. I am partial to Pearl and would love it if her new family would be members here and post all her adventures for us. 

Actually, I think being PF members should be a requirement and in the contract so we can live vicariously through their posts, just saying.....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pearl and Rosee's future's are totally up in the air. I had a co-owner for my pick girl and her Mom became very ill and she has to postpone. I believe it would be nearly criminal if both these girls are not shown and bred. This particular breeding, in my opinion, is very important in helping improve the quality of the reds in general. But we are working on things and hopefully both young ladies will be in show/breeding homes on a co-own agreement real soon.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AH HECK Arreau! What's one more? Keep Pearl keep Pearl keep Pearl keep Pearl keep Pearl keep Pearl keep Pearl keep Pearl ...........the power of suggestion works sometimes...................Hahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Man! I need to win the lottery and learn how to handle/groom poodles!!

(keep Pearl, keep Pearl, keep Pearl, keep Pearl) I'm going to try the power of suggestion, too.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cherie, They are gorgeous! Love your laundry basket photos! Thanks for sharing pictures and stories. What a fabulous litter!


----------

